# Regulador de voltaje 36v a 3A



## uRieL (Jun 20, 2007)

Hola! alguien sabe de algun regulador de voltage que pueda soportar 36V y 3A , porque es lo que necesito para mi fuente, es una fuente simetrica regulable, normalmente el diagrama me indica que use el LM317 y el LM337 para positivo y negativo respectivamente, pero yo tengo un transformador d 36V a 3A y los LM317, LM337 no soportan tanta corriente, ya se me quemaron, y no se ni cuales reguladores ponerle.

Que reguladores le pongo?


----------



## Dano (Jun 20, 2007)

si es por problema de sobre carga le puedes agregar al regulador unos transistores en paralelo para que la corriente pase por alli.

Saludos


----------



## JV (Jun 21, 2007)

Si pones un regulador de 1.5A para 3A seguro que se te quema. Busca en el foro un esquema del compañero jona que los coloca en paralelo, te recomendaria colocar 3 para no exigirlos tanto y facilitar la disipacion de potencia.

Sino puedes usar un transistor de by-pass como indica Dano.

Saludos..


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 21, 2007)

Utiliza un circuito con un transistor TO3, tipo 203773, o en su defecto, un 2n3055, soporta hasta 5 A continuamente  y son muy resistentes.

Otra opción es que coloques un circuito regulador variable, de tantos que circulan por la red. No es una mala solución.


----------



## jona (Jun 21, 2007)

hola...
podrias usar un regulador lm317 y lm337 con un transistor de paso que soporte uno 5 ampere.
yo personalmente uso lm 317t en paralelo,2 para obtener una salida de 0 a 30v por 3 ampere,los mismo tienen proteccion contra cortocircuitos.y anda realmente muy bien.
ahora el regulador negativo 337 no se si sea lo mismo,ya que no lo he probado.
saludos y decinos.


----------



## uRieL (Jun 21, 2007)

gracias por sus opiniones, ya que soy apenas estudiante y no se mucho sobre electronica, pero creo que eso haré, pondré 3 LM317 en paralelo, así la corriente se divide entre los 3 LM317 y no se calienten mucho, eso haré, conectare 3 en paralelo y veamos haber que pasa. Saludos! y Gracias!


----------



## jona (Jun 21, 2007)

hola colega...
el diagrama completo que te sugiero es este para la parte positiva,en cuanto a la parte negativa toma en cuenta que es lo mismo para la parte negativa,solo que deberias de excluir el rectificador y capacitor de filtrado.
en lo personal uso esta configuracion,parte positiva, y tengo muy buenos resultados,como sabras en caso de cortocircuito la tension baja a cero pero la corriente se eleva a picos maximos,si mi transformador es de 3 amp,en caso de corto llega a unos 4 o 4.5 ampere,pero lo que sucede es que los regulador tienen una proteccion interna que comienza hacer que esa corriente disminuya de a poco.puedes hacer el intento una ves armado la fuente colocando tu tester en la escala maxima de corriente(10ampere o 20 ampere dependiendo de el tester)y utilizando el tester en amperimetro colocas a su salida de fuente,y sucedera que con el tester en amperimetro se hace un cortocircuito directo y veras la reaccion de los reguladores que te comente anteriormete.
tambien es necesario que coloques unos muy buenos,pero muy buenos disipadores. ya que en caso de cortocircuito comienzan a disipar al igual que a la hora de demandarle a la fuente la corriente maxima sea 2 o 3 ampere,no coloques cooleer,pues no es vale la pena, colocale un gran disipador de esos que vienen con ranuras,para que disipe mas aun,sin llegar al limite de temperatura.
puedes colocarle 3 en paralelo,pero recuerda que los reguladores deben ser LM317"T",pues estos soportan unos 1.5 ampere.yo utilizo de los fabricantes ST.
luego los chiches(retoques)lo ideal seria que lo coloques voltimetros para ver la tension que manejas y cuando haces un cortocircuito bajara la tension.
recuerda usar grasa siliconada para poder lograr adherirse mejor el regulador a el disipador.
el potenciometro que sea multivuelta,asi logras manejar mejor la tension,de no ser haci el rendimiento de la fuente es exactamente igual.
recorda tomar en cuenta la disposicion de terminales correcta de los reguladores.
espero que esto te halla aclarado un poco mejor la situacion,cualquier cosa avisas yo o los colegas te ayudaremos.
saludos y esperamos contestes como te fue.


----------



## jona (Jun 21, 2007)

disculpen me olvide de algunas cositas...
en cuanto a el regulador soporta una tension de entrada maxima de 37v mas de eso el regulador se destruira.
no se bien a que tension llega tu transformadorr despues de el capacitor de filtrado pero recuerda tener presente esto.
te explico un poco mejor el funcionamiento de la fuente.

la tension suministrada por el transformadorr es rectificada mediante D1,D2,D3,D4, y al mismo tiempo filtrado por el capacitor de 4.700(microfaradios),una ves alli se obtiene una tension continua pura(ideal),una resistencia limitadora de 1k suministrara la corriente necesaria para hacer conducir el diodo led,que hara en este caso de testigo de encendido.
los capacitores de menos valor,100nf,10mf y 22mf,son colocados para lograr una estabilizacion mejor en la fuente.
los 2 diodos que estan, en la entrada y salida de el regulador estan como proteccion(no de el regulador)si no como proteccion en caso de cortocircuito de que no exploten los capacitores de filtrado y estabilizacion.
una ves entre la tension ya continua a el regulador habra a su salida unos 3 voltios menos aproximadamente,ejemplo entrada de tension ya filtrada es de 33v, a la salida de la fuente habra unos 30v maximos,esto se debe a que el regulador para trabajar correcta debe tener 3v encima de su salida para lograr una estabilizacion,ademas de ser un diseño puesto por el fabricante.
la resistencia de 220ohm esta conectada entre el terminal de salida y adj(ajuste) trabaja en conjunto al potenciometro de 10k que hara variar la tension de salida.
la tension minima es de 1.3v,mientras que la maxima unos 37v.
lo mejor seria estar en unos 30v o 35 ya peligrando el regulando.
para la version negativa estamos hablando exactamente de los mismo.
saludos y suerte con eso.


----------



## Maná 87 (Sep 13, 2007)

hola jona..lamento contradecirte en eso de que luego de superar los 37V en la entrada el regulador se destruira te digo que es mentira por experiencia propia, yo le inyecte 47V a la entada y no paso nada pero OJO eso es solo cuando no regulamos por debajo de los 7V en este caso, ya en estos dispositivos solo hay que tener en cuenta la diferencia ent-sal que no debe superar los 40V (47V-7V=40V) esto seria la D.D.P. que estaria cayendo en el regulador. Lo unico a tener en cuenta no es cuanto le van a inyectar a la entrada sino hasta que valor van a hacer decender el voltaje regulado. Si les quedaron interrogantes ó no me creen busquen las hojas de datos del lm317t y vean si el fabricante les da la tension max en la entrada ó como yo ya les mencione la diferencia max entre ent-sal. Bueno! si tienen dudas solo consulten...

Saludos desde Jujuy Argentina

Emmanuel


----------



## marcos pedreañez (Sep 14, 2008)

mi estimado amigo te sugiero que le agregues en  cascada con el 317 , 2 transistores 2N3055 en paralello entre ellos y en cascada del circuito de salida


----------



## marcos pedreañez (Abr 22, 2009)

Puedes  hacer lo siguiente o montar en paralelo los transistores 2N3055
Fuente alimentación regulable de 15V 15A 

Esta fuente para taller proporciona una salida cuya tensión puede ser ajustada entre 1.5 y 15 voltios y entrega una corriente de 15 amperios.
Como ve observa en el esquema eléctrico la fuente proporciona semejante cantidad de corriente gracias al trabajo en paralelo de cuatro transistores de potencia, los cuales deben ser montados en un buen disipador de calor. El ajuste de tensión lo realiza el integrado LM317 , el cual también debe ser disipado mecánicamente.
El transformador debe tener un primario acorde a la red eléctrica, mientras que el secundario debe proporcionar 16 voltios y 15 amperios. Los condensadores electrolíticos deben ser montados en paralelo para sumarse entre sí. El puente rectificador debe ser de al menos 50 voltios y 20 amperios. Se recomienda usar uno metálico y montarlo sobre el disipador de calor.
Por medio del potenciómetro lineal se ajusta la tensión de salida. Las resistencias conectadas a los emisores de los transistores deben ser de al menos 10 vatios.
Dado el tamaño de los componentes una alternativa válida para el montaje de esta fuente es hacerlo sobre una regla de terminales, soldando los componentes pasivos sobre ella, mientras que los transistores, el integrado y el puente rectificador se montan sobre un generoso disipador de calor.


----------



## rastametal (Jun 14, 2009)

ando buscando un regulador negativo variable de -37v a -1.2v que soporte 3 amperes osea como el lm350k pero version negativa si alguno sabe porfavor avise...
pd.: quiero evitar el poner en paralelo transistores


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola.
Mira la hoja de datos (datasheet) de estos reguladores.
LT1033
LM333
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## reymerd (Jun 15, 2009)

hola j0na! 
grasia por tu circuito me ayudo mucho. pero al montarle una ^buena carga^ de 12volt 3amp se me cayo mucho el voltaje osea de 12v a 9voltios me podrias ayudar a que sea mas estable.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola.
Para obtener 12V-3A, la fuente de alimentación no regulada debe ser como mínimo de 15V a plena carga.
De cuánto es el voltaje alterno de tu fuente (secundario del transformador).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Jun 15, 2009)

los reguladores 78xx colocandos en paralelo tambien se suma la corriente?


----------



## lalolex (Jul 9, 2009)

yo creo que si?


----------



## lalolex (Jul 9, 2009)

hola jona...quiero fabricar la fuente con los LM317 en paralelo, pero tengo un transformador de 24 volt y 4 amp igual me sirve con los 3 Lm 317 en paralelo, ya que los 3 suman 4.5 amp..saludos y gracias


----------



## JimmyKarson (Dic 26, 2009)

Vaya una chapuza estais haciendo colocando 3 reguladores de tensión en paralelo. El LM317 es un regulador de tensión positiva y con uno solo sobra. Lo que teneis que hacer es colocar a la salida un transistor de paso, así la tensión os la fija el lm317 y la corriente que deseais la tomais directamente de la salida del condensador de filtrado. Busca información por internet, cuesta un poquito de encontrar.

No hagais chapuzas, por favor!!


----------



## kilermenjose (Ene 15, 2010)

JimmyKarson dijo:


> Lo que teneis que hacer es colocar a la salida un transistor de paso, así la tensión os la fija el lm317 y la corriente que deseais la tomais directamente de la salida del condensador de filtrado.


 
@JimmyKarson Como seria ese circuito? Con unos 2n3055?o con cuales?
Desde que vi el post lo he buscado por la web y no lo encuentro!! 

Saludos!!


----------



## JimmyKarson (Ene 22, 2010)

Sí, es difícil de encontrar.

1. Teneis que elegir un trafo capaz de suministrar la potencia necesaria. PONER UN FUSIBLE PARA EVITAR QUE SE OS PUEDA CHAMUSCAR EL TRAFO.
2. Un puente de diodos capaz de soportar la corriente que va a circular holgadamente.
3. Condensadores de filtrado de tensión superior a la que vais a manejar y unos 2000uF por amperio.
4. Buscad un transistor "de paso" que soporte  1.5 veces más corriente de la que vais a usar, así se calentará menos y os durará más.
5. Colocar un transistor secundario para limitar la corrietne junto con una resistencia de alta disipación de potencia.
6. MUY IMPORTANTE: Tanto el transistor de paso como el regulador de tensión deben de llevar disipador, ya que si no tienen protección térmica se os pueden chamuscar, o explotar.(a mí me explotó algumo).

Un TIP3055 soporta 3A, pero debeis buscar algo un poco más holgado, buscad en los datasheets algún hermano mayor de éste.

Hay muchos circuitos por internet que os pueden servir, ahora no tengo ninguno.
En este link os explica como colocar los transistores:

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_ReguladoresTransistorizados1.asp

Ánimo!!


----------



## chuzkin (Feb 2, 2010)

Estimados compañeros.
Realice una conexion de 4 reguladores 7812 en paralelo, para obtener una fuente de 6A (4x1.5=6), sin embargo uno de ellos se recalienta y hace poco se me quemo despues de 3 meses de operacion. Para solucionarlo, coloque un disipador mas grande y un cooler.
Por ello, no recomiendo instalar los reguladores en paralelo.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 2, 2010)

Hola.

No existen 2 regualdores idénticos, es por eso que no se deben poner en paralelo, uno de ellos trabaja más que el otro.
La serie de reguladores de 78XX según el fabricante dices que puede entregar más de 1A, pero todos te garantizan que en el peor de casos dan 1A.

Hiciste dos cosa no muy aconsejables.
1ro - Poner los reguladores en paralelo.
2do - Asumir que puedes obtener más de 1A del regulador.

Para 6A debiste haber usado 6 reguladores y en la salida de cada regulador también debiste haber puesto una resistencia de 0.33 ohm.

Pero lo mejor es usar un regulador y 1 ó 2 transistores como reforzadores de corriente.

Y a todo esto si el regulador va a trabajar al máximo o más de 1W debe usa disipador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chuzkin (Feb 2, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> No existen 2 regualdores idénticos, es por eso que no se deben poner en paralelo, uno de ellos trabaja más que el otro.
> La serie de reguladores de 78XX según el fabricante dices que puede entregar más de 1A, pero todos te garantizan que en el peor de casos dan 1A.
> ...




GRACIAS ELAFICIONADO.
Mas te agradecere si me envias un circuito de un 78xx o un 317 con salida amplificada mediante transitor y ademas de proteccion e indicacion de cortocircuito con led.
Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 2, 2010)

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/convertidor-48vdc-24vdc-3a-30728/#post249231

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Omar12 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hola qué tal amigos soy principiante en la electrónica y tengo el mismo problema de Uriel , y la solución no la eh entendido , quiero hacer también una fuente bipolar variable pero también se me queman los reguladores , el transformador que tengo me otorga un amperaje de 5 y ninguno de los dos reguladores toleran ese nivel de corriente, como en el lado positivo como en el lado negativo de mi fuente que hago para solucionar este problema de los reguladores, veo que mencionan mucho los transistores, pero no entiendo como aplicarlos aquí... Podrían orientarme un poco? Se les agradecería mucho , gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 24, 2017)

Hola.

Descarga la hoja del LM78XX.

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/LM78XX.pdf

Mira esto.
Typical Applications 

High Input Voltage Circuits

High Current Voltage Regulator

High Output Current, Short Circuit Protected

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

